# Help starting new hives on Natural Cell



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If I place 5 emty frames with a starter strips mixed in with the five frames from my nucs, will I end up with a mess?

No, but you may stress them out if you put that much empty space in the brood nest all at once.

>Secondly what about honey supers? When I read all the threads about natural cell in this forum, many say they must be placed between frames with fully drawn comb. 

Not at all. One fully drawn comb is HELPFUL, but not necessary. A super full of starter strips or foundationless will work.

>Since I am starting new hives this year, I have no drawn comb. Does this mean I should use some foundation and feed some empty frames after they get some comb drawn on foundation?

You could put one full frame of foundation in. It's just helpful to have something to get them in the right line.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Take 2 frames mount a piece of plywood the size of the inside of hive (like a folower board) and put the nuke into a full hive.Place thefolower boards each side of the 5 frames with plywood facing inside. now you can add empty frame to #3 position from the left or right once the frame is almost filled add another to the oposite #3 position. this way stressis reduced and you fill hive with new comb.
LUCK and HAPPY BEEKEPING.


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

suprstakr said:


> Take 2 frames mount a piece of plywood the size of the inside of hive (like a folower board) and put the nuke into a full hive.Place thefolower boards each side of the 5 frames with plywood facing inside. now you can add empty frame to #3 position from the left or right once the frame is almost filled add another to the oposite #3 position. this way stressis reduced and you fill hive with new comb.
> LUCK and HAPPY BEEKEPING.


When using the follower boards, do the bees ever enter on the wrong side of the follower boards and start building comb there? Initially there will be a three frames of open space outboard of the follower boards. Does one just leave these spaces open or should frames be temporaily placed?

thanks,
bryan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>When using the follower boards, do the bees ever enter on the wrong side of the follower boards and start building comb there?

If there are frames on both sides of the follower board, which side is the "wrong" side?


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

so, is this follower board method good only for nucs, or could you use this as a method to regress bee from LC to SC?


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> >When using the follower boards, do the bees ever enter on the wrong side of the follower boards and start building comb there?
> 
> If there are frames on both sides of the follower board, which side is the "wrong" side?


Excellent point MB..wish I would have come to that conclusion myself. Thanks. I will fill the remaining space with empties just in case I don't keep up with moving the following boards. Having the frames already in the hive will also make the minipulation easier as well.

thanks,
bryan


----------

